# How many rods do you kayak fish with?



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

With all these how many rods threads, id figured id ask everyone in the kayak section how many they take....

when im creek fishing i bring a max of two, usually one but sometimes i bring a backup just in case...


when im ocean fishing i bring at the least two and sometimes 3. one back up and 2 to fish with..ocean fishing is different to me cause I will put out a king rig on a big rod and fish another smaller one, sometimes ill just troll two around, never know what youll get


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

bmcox86 said:


> With all these how many rods threads, id figured id ask everyone in the kayak section how many they take....
> 
> when im creek fishing i bring a max of two, usually one but sometimes i bring a backup just in case...
> 
> ...



ive usually brought 3 with me inshore, like for drum and flounder and stuff like that. a popping cork rod, gulp rod, and a topwater rod, or something to that extent.

ocean , i usually bring 2 ...only troll one at a time though, my luck id double hook up, and create a nice fuster cluck.



Jesse


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

3-5, depending on where I'm going, and what I'm after...


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Sticks*

2 for Specks ; Pups & Flounder
3 for Striper ; and other larger species


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

usually care atleast four to cover all of the different dephts and such mirrolure, gulp,cork,bottom i thinks its alot easier to grab another rod then to try and change lures and rigs all the time


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> ocean , i usually bring 2 ...only troll one at a time though, my luck id double hook up, and create a nice fuster cluck.


aah, come on now. don't act like you dont want that to happen.

i usually take 3, fishin both inside and outside. sometimes will take 4 if i'm fishin inshore and think i'll be switching lures frequently.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Fore!!!!!*

I usually carry 4 :fishing:. Rigged to cover whatever I might encounter in the waters I am fishing . Why keep tying, when you just switch to prerigged rod


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

red_fish said:


> usually care atleast four to cover all of the different dephts and such mirrolure, gulp,cork,bottom i thinks its alot easier to grab another rod then to try and change lures and rigs all the time


Ditto here.

I carry 4 rods as well for the same reason. It is so much easier to just grab another rod than re-rig. I usually have one setup for topwater, suspending, softbait, and live bait.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

2 most of the time. when i go out, i target no more than two species, cuts down on the crap to bring. who can't tie a palomar quickly?
tournament time, three or four(four species).
ken c


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

1 max of 2


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

I usually carry 2, because it would only feel 1/2 as bad as capsizing with 4. This spring I will start carrying 3, as I am gearing up for fly fishing.


----------



## fields7062 (Oct 27, 2007)

Usually only 2 !! I have my ole trusty Falcon Coastal 7ft med action and shimano citica and Falcon 7ft med with shimano stradic that will handle flounder, pups, specks, and schoolie striper. Bottom fishing stil only 2 but Garcia 6500 with ugly sticks, and big boys penn 320 with ugly stick ! I stick with only carrying 2 rods cause I hate CLUTTER


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

fields7062 said:


> I hate CLUTTER


Amen, i prefer to pack light but safe! :fishing:


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

OK,
So how do you guys rig'em to the kayak so they don't go to the bottom if you roll the ride?

"This box must be carried "bottom uppermost"; in order to avoid confusion, the top has been labeled bottom."

nw


----------



## mack52 (Apr 26, 2005)

Three, 2 for trolling and one for top water.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

news_watch said:


> OK,
> So how do you guys rig'em to the kayak so they don't go to the bottom if you roll the ride?
> 
> "This box must be carried "bottom uppermost"; in order to avoid confusion, the top has been labeled bottom."
> ...


bungies a yak fishers lifeline


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

I carry 3 unless Im sheepshead fishin then two max.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

allaroundfishin said:


> I carry 3 unless Im sheepshead fishin then two max.


I hear that. I usually just take 1, _maybe_ 2, when fishin bridges and docks for sheeps.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

"bungies a yak fishers lifeline"

i hear/read that alot. seen one out of a hundred actually do it. paddle is a different story.

ken c


----------

